# Feedback and Suggestions



## cuchuflete

Hola Damas y Caballeros y demás miembros de los foros,
Ladies and Gentlemen and other threaders, posters, forumites, forumalarians,and foruminians,  Greetings,

Desde hace apenas tres días tenemos el nuevo foro de recursos españoles-ingleses y ha tenido mucha actividad visual.  ¿Qué os gusta y desgusta?  ¿Cómo podríamos mejorarlo?

We have had the new Spanish/English resource forum for barely three days, but with lots of viewing activity.  What do you like and dislike? How can we improve it?

Gracias de antemano por vuestras sugerencias e ideas.
Thanks in advance for your suggestions and ideas.

Cuchu


----------



## Sharon

*Hee,hee,hee !!!*  

This is probably *not* the kind of feedback that you were looking for, but I just can't resist!!! 

Are you quite sure we are "forum-ites" ???  I like sound of "forum-inians" much better. That would then make you a "forum-minion."  I do not mean that in the negative connotation. I mean that in the sense of "one who is esteemed or favored" *OR* "a subordinate official." *NOT* in the sense of being a sycophant. (The word was originally the French word "mignon," meaning darling.)

I don't know...forumite just reminds me of termite, and I'm not sure I like that. (Sorry!)


----------



## niña

LOL.. dunno which of those two words, foruminian or forumite, sound worse  Both of them remind me of some kind of creepy-crawly ... and after such a pair of original contributions to the English language, I must tell that the Spanish word "forero" is like music to my ears  

Y dicho ésto, my suggestion is the following. What about ordering thematically and alphabetically the links in "Resources" sticky topic?  That way when we have tons and tons of post in that section, it woudln't be too difficult to find what we are looking for. An example:


----------



## niña

Ouch! I was not allowed to post my suggestion there above. Too much "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 @_@

Let's give it a try here:


RESOURCES/RECURSOS​
- Audio -
Pronunciation Online/Pronunciación en linea 

- Dictionaries -   

- Glossaries/Argot -
Mining and Geology Related Terms  
Vinicultura 

- Proverbs -

- Recommended books -
English Grammar  

etc., etc., etc...
...Something like this. Of course, ésto supondría un trabajo extra para el moderador


----------



## Focalist

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Damas y Caballeros y demás miembros de los foros,
> Ladies and Gentlemen and other threaders, posters, forumites, forumalarians,and foruminians,


Somos los foreños, ¿no?

F


----------



## cuchuflete

niña said:
			
		

> Ouch! I was not allowed to post my suggestion there above. Too much "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_@
> 
> Let's give it a try here:
> 
> 
> RESOURCES/RECURSOS​
> - Audio -
> Pronunciation Online/Pronunciación en linea
> 
> - Dictionaries -
> 
> - Glossaries/Argot -
> Mining and Geology Related Terms
> Vinicultura
> 
> - Proverbs -
> 
> - Recommended books -
> English Grammar
> 
> etc., etc., etc...
> ...Something like this. Of course, ésto supondría un trabajo extra para el moderador



Thanks very much Niña.

What you have taken so much trouble to show is pretty much what I had envisioned when we were building the page.  Right now, I'm just pasting things onto it, with some formatting to make it, I hope, easy to browse
and see the titles.  Once there is enough material, I'll start to sort it by topic

Because this is neither a word processor nor a spreadsheet, all of this has to be done by hand, and I imagine it will be as much fun as watching paint dry.
Still, it will be done.  I may ask Mr. Kellogg if we can have multiple moderators for the forum, and if he answers in the affirmative, I shall nominate you, Niña, to partake of a portion of the drudgery!  Just kidding!  You're underage for that sort of work.

Next: a couple of dilemmas.  Do we alphabetize the topics with Español or English as the primary sort key?  This is a sensitive point for me, and I don't know the answer.  Another matter is whether, as a policy, all descriptive text should be in both languages.  Some people, most in fact, submit their comments in only one or the other.

As you have taken the trouble to offer some good ideas, I hope you will think about these questions, and offer some more.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Focalist said:
			
		

> Somos los foreños, ¿no?
> 
> F



Pues sí señor, lo somos, entre otras cosas tal vez un poco menos apetecibles, pero me parece que el problema se encuentra en el campo del inglés.  ¿Tiene alguna sugerencia?

un saludo,
Cuchu

PD- the management has informed us that references to Christians and lions would not be appropriate as these terms are copyrighted, and are the property of their respective owners.

PPD- Are you familiar with the term 'Buggins turn?.  There was a post about it last evening, and I did a little research, but couldn't find much in the way of etymology, other than that it is British,  comes from cricket, which for us Yanks is a bug, rather than a sport.


----------



## Focalist

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Are you familiar with the term 'Buggins turn?.  There was a post about it last evening, and I did a little research, but couldn't find much in the way of etymology, other than that it is British,  comes from cricket, which for us Yanks is a bug, rather than a sport.


Surprisingly enough -- unlike, it sometimes seems, the overwhelming majority of Briticisms -- the term does _not_ come from the game of cricket (BTW, although it falls under that general rubric, cricket is a *game* rather than a "sport")*.





> "Buggin's turn" refers to the appointment of a person by rotation, or promotion as a result of seniority, rather than on merit. The earliest recorded use of this expression is by Admiral Fisher, later First Sea Lord, in 1901. It is not known whether he invented it or was just the first to write it down. The surname Buggin probably does not refer to an actual person.


(found at Jennifer's History and Stuff -- don't know if Jen wrote it herself but it's a very good account.

F

* Though some say that God invented cricket to give the English some sense of the meaning of Eternity.

PS. Here's an interesting exchange from the official record of a debate in the House of Commons which throws some light on the way the phrase "Buggin's turn" carries overtones of disrespect: 





> Mr. Paul Tyler (North Cornwall) : [...] In the 1992 election, the combined two-party vote dropped to 75 per cent. A week ago, when the Prime Minister claimed a return to the Buggin's turn two-party system, it dropped to just over two thirds--just less than 70 per cent.
> 
> Mr. Peter Bottomley (Eltham) : The hon. Gentleman is rightly trying to guide the House into behaving in a way that leads to more popular respect. Could he say whether the expression "Buggin's turn" was used by the Prime Minister or whether it is a phrase which he is ascribing to the Prime Minister ?
> 
> Mr. Tyler : The phrase was used as a description of the way in which the Prime Minister referred to a return to the two-party system. I am glad to make that point clear.


----------



## cuchuflete

Focalist said:
			
		

> Surprisingly enough -- unlike, it sometimes seems, the overwhelming majority of Briticisms -- the term does not come from the game of cricket (BTW, although it falls under that general rubric, cricket is a game rather than a "sport")*.
> 
> Quote:
> "Buggin's turn" refers to the appointment of a person by rotation, or promotion as a result of seniority, rather than on merit. The earliest recorded use of this expression is by Admiral Fisher, later First Sea Lord, in 1901. It is not known whether he invented it or was just the first to write it down. The surname Buggin probably does not refer to an actual person.
> (found at Jennifer's History and Stuff -- don't know if Jen wrote it herself but it's a very good account
> F
> 
> * Though some say that God invented cricket to give the English some sense of the meaning of Eternity.
> 
> PS. Here's an interesting exchange from the official record of a debate in the House of Commons which throws some light on the way the phrase "Buggin's turn" carries overtones of disrespect:



Thanks for an informative and amusing reply.  I'm perplexed, however, at your statement that "...it's a very good account" which seems to imply your presence at the 1901 event!

As to Mr Tyler's response, shall we join in nominating him for the Nobel in
Obfuscation?

Thanks again,
Cuchu


----------



## Focalist

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I'm perplexed [...] at your statement that "...it's a very good account" which seems to imply your presence at the 1901 event!


Account: a statement that makes something comprehensible by describing the relevant circumstances 

I may, or I may not, have eye-witness evidence -- that is for the Court to decide -- but I feel sure you will appreciate, M'Lud, the vital importance of my protecting my sources at this time.

F


----------



## cuchuflete

Focalist said:
			
		

> Account: a statement that makes something comprehensible by describing the relevant circumstances
> 
> I may, or I may not, have eye-witness evidence -- that is for the Court to decide -- but I feel sure you will appreciate, M'Lud, the vital importance of my protecting my sources at this time.
> 
> F



Should you, at a future date, decide to unveil your sources, I offer mine in return, in advance.

http://pub122.ezboard.com/fwordoriginsorgfrm4.showMessage?topicID=432.topic
C.


----------



## Focalist

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Should you, at a future date, decide to unveil your sources, I offer mine in return, in advance.
> 
> http://pub122.ezboard.com/fwordoriginsorgfrm4.showMessage?topicID=432.topic
> C.


Aha! (again) - the old WordOrigins forum. Haven't posted there myself for ages - not since the last time I Bugginsed up my computer and couldn't post again before I'd accumulated the dosh necessary to effect some very expensive repairs. I did say I was going "to get back to them" once I'd discovered the etymology of the Irish word "ceacht" (=lesson). Not that it interests anyone else but I've been trying unsuccessfully to find it out for years. I don't suppose there's anyone here who might know...?

F


----------



## Jade

Cuchu,

I've just come out of a sales training where we were tought about *FEEDBACK* After this I can only say:

The Spanish/English resource forum is excellent. Contains a lot of uselful information and I hope to be able to contribuite some day. 

Sigamos por el camino

Jade


----------

